
Website offers to cancel Comcast for $5 (ref to HN/YC) - larrys
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/website-offers-to-cancel-comcast-for--5-180730710.html
======
larrys
Ref to HN in this article as a reason for the success:

"The site has been nearly overwhelmed with traffic -- the founders won't
disclose how much -- since going live on Friday. To announce their service,
St. Sauver and Pollak initially just posted a link on Hacker News, a popular
site among techies run by venture capital firm Y Combinator. The news next
spread to Reddit, prompting another wave of traffic."

